
All Pluralsight videos are free for the month of April - nreece
https://www.pluralsight.com
======
hpoe
Got a Pluralsight subscription for free through my university after
graduation. I've found they are very good for training, meaning helping you
understand how to use a specific tool or technology. Not as much for
theoretical or high level CS like ideas, but more of I want to know how to
program in lang X, using framework Y, or understand what I can do with the
tech Z.

There is some of their content that is older. I worked with one of the
original pluralsight authors they do require an audition and have a vetting
process so it isn't just any random yahoo off the street who figured out OBS,
generally the trainers are pretty knowledgeable.

One criticism I do have is that some of their content is a little bit stale,
just keeping up videos and courses about how to program in Android from over
5+ years ago, or other tech that has changed rapidly.

I do love however how they create groupings of courses into "Tracks" that are
intended to help go from basic understanding to conversational competence for
an entire sector of IT, such as IS, Ops, Development, Cloud, etc.

------
BossingAround
Pluralsight is amazing for those who are slightly advanced in a tech that
Pluralsight focuses on.

They started as C# shop, basically teaching just C#, so that's gonna be their
strongest game. But, they are really great at Java and JavaScript, Frontend,
and recently DevOps.

I feel like the quality of their courses goes in the order I wrote above.
DevOps courses are fine (though you'll be better served at LinuxAcademy, most
likely). Java courses are excellent.

Pluralsight offering a free month is amazing. Most of their content is very
high quality.

------
0xADEADBEE
A lot of positive comments about Pluralsight here so I thought I'd offer a
slightly different perspective:

I had a subscription through work and was excited to jump in and learn as much
as I could but I found the talks to be quite information-sparse when compared
to say, destoryallsoftware.com [0] videos. As a result, I was apt to watch
lessons at 1.5x speed in order to cover ground more quickly, which took a
little getting used to.

I looked into why this might be, and discovered (at least back in 2015) that
authors are paid in part, per minute of engagement [1], which might account in
part for the length of the courses.

Judging from what I've read subsequently, I may just have been unlucky in the
courses I selected (I didn't watch any Microsoft ones for example) so if
anyone has any recommendations on particularly good courses, I'd be interested
to give it a second try.

[0] -
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/funct...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/functional-
core-imperative-shell)

[1] - [https://www.troyhunt.com/on-being-pluralsight-
author/](https://www.troyhunt.com/on-being-pluralsight-author/) (germane text
under 'Royalties' heading)

~~~
watwut
I had the same impression. They seem to have mandated structure that has bio,
introduction, second introduction, introduction in each part and repeats the
same thing over and over. And they make you sleep because they all talk so
slow.

It is fine when you know absolutely nothing about the topic, but does not have
good intermediate nor advanced topics.

Some (mostly java) videos did not seemed to have audience. For example, video
is about setting up server and frontend with spring boot etc. And the video is
explaining again and again how to make a class in eclipse. If someone cant
make java class, they likely should not be learning spring framework just yet.

------
SanderMak
As a Pluralsight author [1] this makes me really happy! They've been
(understandably) focusing on enterprises since the IPO, but it's great to see
this gesture towards individual learners.

[1] [https://app.pluralsight.com/profile/author/sander-
mak](https://app.pluralsight.com/profile/author/sander-mak)

------
1234letshaveatw
Only valid for new signups. So it is a trial basically, dressed up as a virus
response

~~~
mcc1ane
it's a bit better - their regular trail is 10 days

~~~
joshschreuder
Plus no credit card required. Not sure how anyone can call this a bad deal,
even if you don't want to use your normal email just use a burner.

------
johnchase
I signed up for pluralsight thinking I would use if for a month and then
cancel. I ended up coming back to it whenever I wanted to learn something new,
from AWS services to Angular, the content is just more consistent than other
services I have used. The introductory Angular course taught by Deborah Kurata
was fantastic and her manner of teaching is unlike any I have seen in
software, Yay!

~~~
james_s_tayler
I was asked to try it out at work as part of evaluating online learning
platforms. I've maintained a personal subscription ever since. Must be going
on 4 years now.

------
tzm
First time I've seen a site use D&B's Visitor Intelligence APIs:

[https://ff.d41.co/v1/typeahead?q=Acme&c=US&v=8c0ecff8273f443...](https://ff.d41.co/v1/typeahead?q=Acme&c=US&v=8c0ecff8273f443fb98f24f55b59c873z)

Just an observation

------
flanbiscuit
I've never used Pluralsight, does anyone have any CS related recommendations?

Does Pluralsight vet their content? Or is it a YouTube style free for all?

~~~
thinkmassive
Heh, I probably would have said "Udemy style free for all" but the point is
basically the same.

According to my email I signed up for a free trial a couple years ago, then
closed my account when the trial ended. I don't recall the exact course(s) I
tried, but in general they seemed like higher quality than the typical
distance learning factories.

I know Nigel Poulton has some courses there on Kubernetes and Docker. Based on
his books, and the audio adaptations of them, I expect his Pluralsight courses
to be of high quality.

~~~
antisocial
Yes, I highly recommend Nigel Poulton's Kubernetes course on Pluralsight, as
well as Janani Ravi's ML courses.

------
paulcarroty
In general quality is much higher than Udemy (or maybe I'm lucky) and authors
seems like don't getting paid for video length.

~~~
diehunde
Is that the reason Udemy videos are so lengthy? I rarely buy Udemy courses
because of that.

~~~
gentleman11
Most udemy videos are 30s to 3m

------
logicallee
After reading all the praise here I signed up but even during redemption of
this promotion (i.e. signing up) there was a message up that due to very high
demand it may take a while to receive my signup email/redemption code.

I wonder if they will be able to meet the demand? (Might be hard, if they host
their own videos.)

------
iso1631
I've done some really good course on pluralsight (we had some form of
enterprise license for a year), but other courses I've had to give up because
of the grating accent of the person giving the course

~~~
Red-Ted
Thick Indian accents? There are some fantastic programming tutorials on
YouTube but unfortuantly the thick Indian accent makes them all most
unwatchable.

~~~
SwiftyBug
How do Indian accents make it unwatchable?

~~~
iso1631
Any accent you're not used to is trickier to follow.

Americans get a benefit in the anglosphere due to the prevalance of holywood
on TV and movies, so the accent tends to to be less unusual to ears.

------
mcc1ane
Disappointed: 1\. although I already have a (free) account, requires a new one
2\. when I try to create a new account, rejects a completely valid email
address

~~~
SanderMak
Should work with an existing account according to this official response on
Reddit [1]. However, they seem to be overwhelmed at the moment so everything
is taking longer (up to hours).

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ftlv6d/psa_all...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ftlv6d/psa_all_pluralsight_videos_are_entirely_free_for/fm8fvjm/)

~~~
mcc1ane
Just tried with the data from my existing account - "invalid email"

------
tuxguy
Great move, thanks Pluralsight !

But I think the site is getting pounded by the massive onslaught of traffic.

Unable to login :(

